# Before and After Pix...Let's see em!!



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

Danny Boy before and after....Tail 3x size & color changes...No longer a tiny little dude!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow he's got an AMAZING tail!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh my goodness! He is beautiful!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Oh wow, what a difference! I've got a few fish that changed a lot... mostly size-wise but still pretty neat to watch. Nothing that dramatic though! what a pretty boy!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

WHOOAA! Great looking guy!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Definately got him when he was young! He looks like he's only 3 months old int he first pic!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow!!! AWESOME!


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

What an amazing fish! Wow!

This is Elvis when I got him and then after a few months. He's passed now unfortunately, he was my pretty baby ;_;









Before









After <3


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks  He's ssssuper friendly I <3 him.

WOW Elvis was so pretty...Love that pinky-golden coloring...Aww sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Wow!
Here's a picture of Cameron back before I adopted him this summer... 









And now:









He's a little fatty now


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

I love his blue spot!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I always call it his sharpie dot, since it looks like someone poked him with a sharpie. I love it!


----------



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

Valentine when I first got him:









Valentine now almost two years later. He's a HELLA lot bigger, he's seriously huge and his color is a lot better as well.









Laborday I've had for two months now but besides getting a little bigger, he hasn't changed much and neither has Veteran, though his color is a bit better. I'm hoping that Christmas will get bigger in a few months! He is the size of a tiny female, but I think he has potential to be truly gorgeous with his coloring.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Heres a neat one:

Winston on day one (horrible cell phone pic)









Winston last week:









And... here's Nina when she was still my baby:
Such a tiny little squirt...









And here she is in the sorority... she's so massive... no way she'd fit in that shell again!


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

wow! great improvement!!


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

Aww look at all the happy chunky babies  
They'd grow shark size if allowed I think..lol...can you imagine a 6ft + betta?? kewlness...


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I really need to get pics of Chaco, my baby PK. He's TINY. I can't wait until he gets older 

But imagine a six foot betta flaring and in defensive mode.


----------



## abbeh15 (Sep 23, 2010)

I've already posted these, but they show a nice change.









Bowie the day he arrived home









And just a few days ago


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry for big pics... 
Hattie- Before and After


















Peanut- Before and After



















Spiridion- Before and After


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

lol Hattie has the "bored" eyelids. I love that!


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

Brilliant; my boy was the same (I assumed he was fully grown when I got him) and literally a few weeks ago I observed that he'd grown too (I had noticed a colour change in his fins) - stupid me didn't realise that they hadn't changed colour but in fact had grown...D'oH!


----------

